

My weekend project: StepStats - Better Fitbit Statistics - jazzychad
http://stepstats.com/

======
Urgo
Cool stuff. Been a fitbit user myself for a couple years now. Seeing it pop up
a lot of Hacker News lately so just made a group there for Hacker News Fitbit
users to join if anyone's interested in a little friendly competition :)

<http://www.fitbit.com/group/229TR9>

------
martingordon
I really like it. I find FitBit's site somewhat difficult to navigate and this
provides a much cleaner alternative.

One minor suggestion – allow switching to imperial units. I can do the
conversion from km to mi easily, but I have a better feel for distances in
miles, especially when looking at the lifetime/best stats.

~~~
jazzychad
re: switching units... I'll consider that. Right now it just uses the units
from your Fitbit profile settings (or if there is no setting I think it
defaults to metric).

~~~
groby_b
I'm going to suggest you stick to metric, educating the parts of the world
that are still in the dark ages ;)

OK, fine, I probably won't get that wish. I'll retaliate by referring to all
temperature values in Réaumur ;)

As for your site, excellent work - and I think sticking with the FitBit
profile settings is the better choice. Duplicating a setting across sites is
always a painful thing for users.

------
jazzychad
Hi hn. I've been on a health kick lately and been using my fitbit more and
more to help me be consistent about my physical activity. I wanted more
information out of my fitbit data, so I built StepStats to scratch that itch.
Happy to hear suggestions and feedback as I'll be making
additions/improvements over time.

------
sebg
likes - 1) linear story of the website from top to bottom is great. 2) great
website name. 3) like the idea of scratching the itch for better data. things
i thought could be improved on - 1) show us your data - let me click around
and see what actually is there! 2) sell me on what better stats have helped
you accomplish or realize. 3) make the stats chart clickable - i ended up
clicking on it two cause it looks so clickable. great work.

~~~
jazzychad
Thanks for the feedback!

I'm working to make "public" profile pages (which are off by default, one must
explicitly opt-in to expose their data) so you can eventually see my data.

I've just started exercising more diligently for the past week, so I'm waiting
for the stats to show me something interesting, then I can report on what I
have realized :) Already the moving 7 and 30 day average lines have shown me a
lot.

The charts are hoverable and selectable (click/drag and it will zoom in to the
selection; you can also select a timeframe from the nav bar above each graph).
What would you like the graph to do when it is clicked? I'm open to
suggestions.

~~~
sebg
Hey - of course - you've helped me tons in the past on the IRC channel, good
to help out.

Definitely interested in seeing moving averages as these help give some
perspective on getting better or doing more fitness. I've used moving averages
before on weight (<http://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/www/hackdiet.html>) and
definitely found them useful.

Site seems to be down for now - though from memory what i'd like the graph to
do is be able to compare data this week to last week / this month to last
month...basically anything that lets me feel like i'm doing better than
before.

~~~
jazzychad
good suggestions. for now, each section has a "7/30 day ave", "previous"
section so you can compare the current ave to the previous period's ave.

yeah, heroku is down at the moment (grrr), so i'm waiting for them to wake
back up.

~~~
sebg
hey - so had a thought on what the chart should do when clicked and didn't
come up with anything really interesting. Thought a modal window with the
stats for that day (comparing to running avg for previous week) would be the
most intuitive thing, though it isn't all that exciting.

The only other thing that came to mind that was interesting was to give me a
sense of how far I had come. For instance, the chart on the front page shows
300 miles. If I was walking from SF to LA how far down would I be? I ride a
stationary bike most mornings and that is how I relate to how far I've been.
It's fun, and easy measure and make me feel awesome knowing how close I'm
getting to the other end!

------
ecspike
This is awesome dude. Keep up the good work.

